# AWDF IPO 1 Unofficial Results



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

As the AWDF have not yet posted it. 

Congrats to all! This is also the first national event for the AB handlers! Great job guys!

Bruce Schrom with Hell Gate's Doctor Drex (american Bulldog) High in IPO 1 =D> =D> =D> (78/84/84) 246
Jason Luczyszyn with Knowles Guinness 4 Breakfast (american Bulldog) IPO 1 =D> =D> =D> (72/82/88) 242 
Peter Dancy with Kerl Safko Straze (GSD) IPO 1 =D> =D> (70/78/91) 239

Mal didn't pass!:-k


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynda Myers said:


> As the AWDF have not yet posted it.
> 
> Congrats to all! This is also the first national event for the AB handlers! Great job guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Hmm I thought these things were usually won by pointy eared dogs. Hmm musta had them cropped. LOL jk Just happy for the AB's as I am a new owner of one myself trying to get started in the sport of shcutzhund recently. Got a long road to go though.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Jason this was just the score for the 1's . The GSD's & Mals I am sure will have much higher scores when you look at the 3's.

It is nice seeing the AB's on the podium though \\/ 

Julie


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Oh I know but still I'm just glad to see them there. I by no means think AB's as a standard are on the same level with mals and gsd's in this sport as a hole. But it's nice to see some of them competing with them and holding there on to a certain degree.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah- it is great that they showed and did well. I just watched the videos that were posted on your tube- I think they did a great job.

The tracking appeared super windy and I thought the protection was really good. I haven't watched the OB videos yet but will get to it today.

Julie


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

2 very nice dogs that represented the breed well. 

The GSD team that finished 3rd didn't even step up to the podium to get his trophy. I hate poor sportsmanship like that.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesus, he was up on the podium to receive his trophy but stepped off for a reason that had nothing to do with poor sportsmanship


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Lynda Myers said:
> 
> 
> > As the AWDF have not yet posted it.
> ...


----------

